# What a catch!!!



## rondv (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay, I'll quit with the KF but I wanted you guys to see her actually make a catch. How cool is she!!

Up from the water about to lift off.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh wow now that is a cool picture


----------



## rip18 (Oct 16, 2012)

She is pretty dog-gone cool!  Neat shot!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful action shot.  Definitely cool.

Hoss


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 16, 2012)

rondv said:


> Okay, I'll quit with the KF .......



Don't you dare!
I enjoy everyone of them!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 16, 2012)

Incredible shots........really nice...


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 17, 2012)

Please DO NOT stop with the kingfisher pics!

Awesome!


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2012)

gregg dudley said:


> Please DO NOT stop with the kingfisher pics!
> 
> Awesome!



X2


----------



## cornpile (Oct 18, 2012)

My favorite,great action shot


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 18, 2012)

Great eye & photos


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## carver (Oct 18, 2012)

Have to be quick,nice shot


----------



## hilljack13 (Oct 19, 2012)

What an awesome shot. Great work!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 20, 2012)

Your shots make me want to  put my cheap camera in the closet
and never take another pic.

Awesome shots.


----------



## Deadringer (Nov 19, 2012)

Great picture!  How do you capture a photo like that???


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 20, 2012)

Great capture Ron how many minnows did it take to train that fisher


----------

